# What type of fish should I get?



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

My family has a 55 gal community tank and my current betta is going in there because he's really mellow and I think he would do well in there and I'm going to get another fish that could be in a smaller community tank or by themselves so what type should I get I am deciding between a betta, a goldfish or an oscar I would get a 10-20 gal so what do you guys think I should get?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Of the three fish you mentioned I would definately reccommend the betta. An oscar will get way too big in less than a year, even if you get a baby. Goldfish might be ok for a 20 gal. but larger varieties will also quickly out grow a 10-20 gallon tank. You might be surprised at how big goldfish can get.

Other fish that I would reccommend for a 20 gal are platies ( lots of varieties to choose from) , cory catfish, cherry barbs, zebra danios, pearl gourami, and after the tank is established rams or dwarf cichlids. I would pick one species or two max, then form a school.
Good luck


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Oscars and goldfish need large tanks - betta is the only viable option of the three.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely the betta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

^+1. goldies are also very social fish,and imo should not be kept alone. find out the ph,gh and kh of your water and find something that will work with the water params and tank size.this will save you many headaches.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm with Sandy! If you don't necessarily want another betta, look into that stuff and we'll help you pick a winner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

sandybottom said:


> ^+1. goldies are also very social fish,and imo should not be kept alone. find out the ph,gh and kh of your water and find something that will work with the water params and tank size.this will save you many headaches.


Yes if I got a goldie I would get 2 or 3. Thanks I forgot about testing the water I'm used to basing things off bettas lol. I will test it to see if a goldfish would be able to live in my tank. Thanks for replying!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

If you get two or three fancy goldfish, you'll need at least a 55 gallon tank. Comets and commons, probably twice that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok can anyone recommend fish for a 20-30 gallon tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

We could recommend fish for a 20 and you can use that for a 30 too, but recommendations for a 30 may not be suitable for a 20.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Also do you have any idea of your pH/KH/GH? I know most commonly kept aquarium fish can adapt to conditions outside of their 'ideal' range, but if your water is quite hard and alkaline for example, I always prefer to recommend fish that would suit these conditions rather than try and force fish to adapt.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

would not suggest goldies for a tank of that size.would stick with small community fish.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

If you like bettas you could do a sorority community. That's what I started with in my 29.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A 20 isn't very big, unless you get a 20 long. However, there are a lot of fish that can live happily in one. Just have to pick small fish that aren't too active. A 20 is high so you could get a few schools of SMALL fish - one for the top, one for the middle and one for the bottom, like rarlequin rasboras, cherry barbs and panda corys or something. Could also throw a ram in there as a centerpiece. In a 20 long you could get a little larger fish because the tank is longer, but it's shorter so I would only do 2 schools - one for the top and one for the bottom. In a 20 long, you could have a pair of rams as your centerpiece fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Some say you can keep one goldfish, some disagree. If you want one goldfish, 20g is minimum, but more is always recommended.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Based on what I've seen, the people that think it's okay to keep just one goldfish are people who keep just one goldfish. People that keep multiple goldfish generally don't think it's okay to keep just one, citing the behavior exhibited between the fish. Having kept just one and also a pair, I've seen that clear as day with my own fish. I hate to say this (cause I don't exactly believe it) but when I lost one of my pair, the other became depressed and didn't live all that much longer afterwards. Many people report this happening.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Based on what I've seen, the people that think it's okay to keep just one goldfish are people who keep just one goldfish. People that keep multiple goldfish generally don't think it's okay to keep just one, citing the behavior exhibited between the fish. Having kept just one and also a pair, I've seen that clear as day with my own fish. I hate to say this (cause I don't exactly believe it) but when I lost one of my pair, the other became depressed and didn't live all that much longer afterwards. Many people report this happening.


Well the people that told me it was okay are breeders as well as goldfish enthusiasts. I think it's just a matter of opinion. Although I won't deny that more than one goldfish can be more entertaining to watch, because they will investigate each other, and possibly exhibit.

Also, I was told that if you have just one, you should spend some time near the tank every day to "hang out" with your fish. I wouldn't disagree that a very busy person should get two or more...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Doesn't having to spend time hanging out with the fish prove the point that they shouldn't be kept alone?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Doesn't having to spend time hanging out with the fish prove the point that they shouldn't be kept alone?


Not really, no. Not if you are talking about other goldfish in particular.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No I'm talking about you the keeper. If you have to hang out with your fish then it's clear to me that it needs a buddy....


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i would keep them in groups. they are very social.would not deprive them of company.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> No I'm talking about you the keeper. If you have to hang out with your fish then it's clear to me that it needs a buddy....


Oh sure, but you can be the buddy.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh sure, but you can be the buddy.



I'm pretty awesome and all, but I just don't feel like I would be an adequate buddy for a fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I'm pretty awesome and all, but I just don't feel like I would be an adequate buddy for a fish.


Idk dude. If you don't want to agree with me, take it up with Rickey. He told me what I told you...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish I could....

I'm not exactly disagreeing. Yes a lone goldfish will interact with you...because it's drive to be social is so strong. But therein lies my point...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I wish I could....
> 
> I'm not exactly disagreeing. Yes a lone goldfish will interact with you...because it's drive to be social is so strong. But therein lies my point...


My point isn't that a lone goldfish will interact with you...It's that it doesn't need another goldfish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Even though it sounds like the OP isn't even considering stocking goldfish at this point, I have to side with Jaysee. Goldfish are a gregarious species. Mine interact with each other constantly. In fact I never see my group apart. 

So while it is not necessary to keep goldfish in groups, it is certainly preferable based on my own personal experience and what I have read. Even Wikipedia agrees. 



> Goldfish are gregarious, displaying schooling behavior, as well as displaying the same types of feeding behaviors. Goldfish may display similar behaviors when responding to their reflections in a mirror.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah my pair was inseparable. It was sad when the one died.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so is everyone recommending the betta?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> So while it is not necessary to keep goldfish in groups, it is certainly preferable based on my own personal experience and what I have read. Even Wikipedia agrees.


That is reasonable, I agree. It is not necessary to keep them in groups, but many people prefer to based on the results. That is my opinion. So it is okay to keep one, but to many people it is more enjoyable to keep more than one.

http://thegoldfishtank.com/do-goldfish-get-lonely/


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

CosmoTheCutie said:


> Ok so is everyone recommending the betta?


I vote Betta


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say betta, or a sorority of bettas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would reccommend a community of small tropicals like danios, tetras, corys, with a pair of rams or other small centerpiece fish. But of course its your tank, you can do whatever you wish. 
What are YOU considering?


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm thinking a betta sorority. Can some small tropical fish go in with them like tetras or danios?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah definitely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

djembekah said:


> Yeah definitely
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Do you think that could go in a 20 gal or should it be bigger?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Bigger is always better, but one shoal of tetra or rasbora should be okay


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you can, look at a 40 gallon tank. It will open a lot of stocking options .


----------

